# Echo's 1st birthday



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

she got a cake too. lol









we had a good day at class
























































Gypsy just wanted to sleep oh and gard the liver cake lol

































was quiet towords the end of class so we go to go play some ball

























































































































Echo didnt get her cake till she got home, as it has peanut butter in it and i dint want her kissing anone with an alergy.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww how lovely!!

how obedient as well sitting waiting before eating their cake


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww there great Pictures ...:thumbsup:

esp the one that with the cake!..Priceless...lol


Blob on it ways.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww lovley pics and happy birthday Echo.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

did you make the cake? How? Love the photos


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Lovely photos and happy birthday Echo, wasn't it Inca's birthday the other week?


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, what was the cake made out of?? Recipe please! Lovely lot of pics

Sophie
x


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Lovely photos and happy birthday Echo, wasn't it Inca's birthday the other week?


lol i know there is only a week between their birthdays but there is a three year age gap. no more birthdays till June next year when Gypsy will be 4 

yeah i made it got it out a boxer welfare threat book.

1 cup flour
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup oil
1 cup shredded carrots
1/3 cup Honey
1 egg

but i know i added more than that but not exactly sure.

mix all together pour into a greased cake tin bake at 350f for about 30 mins. then decorate the top.

i used peanut butter and mixed it with some Philadelphia then spread on top then just pipped on some plain Philadelphia. added some dog treats and some grated dog chocolate.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics and looks like they all had a great party..


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

What an awesome Cake! Happy Birthday Echo!


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwww those dogs are so cute.
What breed are they all?
Happy Birthday Echo! x


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

my lot are cockapoos. 

the big white dog is a Utonagan
the wee black one is a staffy cross
then youv got the 2 cockers the wee one is only 11 weeks i think.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics lol


----------

